# kernel patch repository



## sugar (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello is there a place to look and search for FreeBSD kernel patches?

All the time when I need one I don't know that I need it and many times I dont know where to get it....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trev (Mar 3, 2009)

I always check the PR database - sometimes patches are included (eg the AMD Phenom cpufreq control, new serial hardware etc).


----------



## sugar (Mar 3, 2009)

what is the PR database? how can I check it?


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

sugar said:
			
		

> Hello is there a place to look and search for FreeBSD kernel patches?


Patches from who and about what?
Are you talking about this?
http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html



			
				sugar said:
			
		

> All the time when I need one I don't know that I need it


IMHO this is illogical. If you don't know that you need it, well, maybe you don't need it . (unless you are talking about the security advisories I've linked)



			
				sugar said:
			
		

> and many times I dont know where to get it....


This is the normal consequence


----------



## sugar (Mar 3, 2009)

but what in the case lets say there are a patch to just do something cool or stuff like that... where can I found them?


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

Another idea could be browsing the mailing lists:
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo


----------



## trev (Mar 3, 2009)

sugar said:
			
		

> what is the PR database? how can I check it?



See: http://www.freebsd.org/support.html


----------

